# Smoked up some cheese last night. Have a few ???'s



## damon555 (Aug 24, 2012)

The weather finally cooperated last night and I was able to test out my AMNPS to cold smoke some cheese. First let me just say that the AMNPS worked as intended....that is perfectly. I didn't use pellets but used Pitmaster's Choice dust to keep the temps down. This thing is just fantastic as many of you know. I got 3 hours out of 1 row.

I smoked 3 different types of cheese....1 lb each of Monterey Jack and Colby Jack and 2 lbs of mild cheddar, all left in blocks. After 3 hours of moderate smoke I pulled them off to make sure I didn't over smoke them. Before the smoke I set aside a small piece of each so I could try a before and after of each type. Now, I understand that the cheeses need to be aged for a couple of weeks after smoking to allow the flavors to mellow out but I went ahead and tested them fresh from the smoker.....Which leads me to my question. Just how strong is the smoke supposed to taste right from the smoker? In my opinion it was pretty strong. I've read of people saying they like it right out of the smoker but I can't imagine why. It basically tastes like the smoke smells. I'm confident that it will all turn out delicious in the end but was curious about the initial product.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 24, 2012)

Straight out of the smoker, the cheese will have a strong and almost bitter taste to most folks. The 2 week aging mellows that taste and allows the smoke to be absorbed into the cheese therefore more evenly distributed thru the entire block.  I think you will find you will really like the cheese in about 2 weeks. I like to let mine rest 4-6 when possible


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 24, 2012)

Same here. Like it best after 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 24, 2012)

To answer your question: It depends on your taste.  I normally wont touch my already aged cheese for several months.  As you continue smoking cheese,you will learn to allow it to rest for an extended period of time.  I personally have some smoked Limburger that is now 13 years old, most is in the two to three year age.  The initial smoke will eventually mellow all the way through.  Go ahead and sample along the way and you will discover how aging will improve your product.  Experience will be your best way to learn.


----------



## damon555 (Aug 24, 2012)

That's what I figured guys. Thanks for the input. It was quite strong that's for sure. It would seem to me that anyone who likes it tasting like that would eat the actual smoke if they could.....lol. The blocks are now sitting in the fridge vacuum sealed.....the wait begins.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 24, 2012)

I just tasted my first batch the other day after 2 weeks, tasted damn good but could be a little more mellow, I smoked my for 2 3/4hrs with the amps tube and man o man putting in anouther batch this weekend. lets see some of your pics.


----------



## nozzleman (Aug 24, 2012)

This made me remember the first cheese smoke I tried, man that was a disaster. I smoked/melted it so bad it was all down through the grates. Then I had not read about mellowing it out so I pulled at some of the blobs and trie it out and it was the most bitter nastiest stuff I ever tasted. Now with my amps and the knowledge of mellowing life is much better.  Enjoy, I have never been able to go more than 3 weeks without eating it.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 24, 2012)

driedstick said:


> I just tasted my first batch the other day after 2 weeks, tasted damn good but could be a little more mellow, I smoked my for 2 3/4hrs with the amps tube and man o man putting in anouther batch this weekend. lets see some of your pics.


That is about 3/4 too long with the tube. The tube puts out a lot of smoke - more than the AMNPS and you can most likely cut back to 2 hours for the same results you would get with the AMNPS


----------



## damon555 (Aug 24, 2012)

I appreciate the input fella's. I'll try to take some pics next time but I've taken so many QView pics that I'm getting bored with it.....Being a bit of an amature photographer the subject is getting stale.


----------



## jarhead (Aug 25, 2012)

nozzleman said:


> This made me remember the first cheese smoke I tried, man that was a disaster. *I smoked/melted it so bad it was all down through the grates.* Then I had not read about mellowing it out so I pulled at some of the blobs and trie it out and it was the most bitter nastiest stuff I ever tasted. Now with my amps and the knowledge of mellowing life is much better.  Enjoy, I have never been able to go more than 3 weeks without eating it.


Another word of caution. DO NOT forget about the cheese.

I don't care how good the next door neighbor looks in a bikini when she brings beer over.

No pics of the itty bitty bikini, but, I got a pic of the dead cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















DeadCheeseSmall.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Aug 25, 2012


----------



## java (Aug 25, 2012)

happy new addiction. once your friends fid out you smoke cheese, it can get to be a pretty busy fall and winter!

enjoy


----------



## eman (Aug 26, 2012)

I tell folks that if you want to know what cheese taste like right out of the smoker.Just open the smoker and lick the door.

  Cheese has to be aged to taste good.

 Seems to me i get better taste and better smoke penetration throughout the cheese if i cut the blocks down to 4 oz. portions?

Only need 2 hrs /smoke w/ amns or amnps w/ 4 oz blocks.


----------



## misterbill (Sep 3, 2012)

I just smoked my first cheese yesterday. I do not have a vacuum sealer. I tightly wrapped each piece in aluminum foil. Will the cheese get moldy this way if it sits in the fridge for 2 weeks?


----------



## venture (Sep 3, 2012)

Personally, I would not trust the seal with foil.  Before I had a vacusealer, I wrapped it tightly in a good grade of plastic wrap like the StretchTite that Costco sells.  Then I put it in a ziploc bag with as much air removed as possible.  This worked well for me.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 3, 2012)

Venture said:


> Personally, I would not trust the seal with foil.  Before I had a vacusealer, I wrapped it tightly in a good grade of plastic wrap like the StretchTite that Costco sells.  Then I put it in a ziploc bag with as much air removed as possible.  This worked well for me.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



X2


----------

